# She Begged Me



## normd (Jul 5, 2005)

My 12 year old begged me to tie harnesses tonight, as if I needed more. But it was great father/daughter time.


----------



## rjbass (Aug 1, 2007)

You have to cherish those moments, they go by fast...

Rod


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

Now you just need to teach her to fillet the fish.


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Beautiful!!!!


----------



## normd (Jul 5, 2005)

I assume you mean the story is Beautiful?


----------



## Photog (Jun 18, 2010)

normd said:


> I assume you mean the story is Beautiful?



lmao.... I knew this response was coming and I don't even know Norm!!!!


----------

